# Excavations in Iraq..



## v2 (Feb 9, 2006)

Tyranozaurus Rex???






























No... Mig Rex...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2006)

Good stuff v2, nice pics.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 9, 2006)

I think those have been posted before, but it's still interesting. It's like modern archeology.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 9, 2006)

can you imagine an archaelogist a thousand years in the future telling his collegues hes found proof that humans of the late 20th century had developed aircraft that could fly without wings?


----------



## v2 (Feb 9, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> can you imagine an archaelogist a thousand years in the future telling his collegues hes found proof that humans of the late 20th century had developed aircraft that could fly without wings?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 9, 2006)

I posted those pics 2 years ago lmao...


----------

